
Draft of my perf book is ready – Easyperf - todsacerdoti
https://easyperf.net/blog/2020/06/24/Draft-Of-Perf-Book
======
fis
Link to the book itself seems to be missing.

~~~
kingaillas
There is no link, because the book is only a draft (author mentions this in a
reply to a comment). Right now he wants you to email him for a copy.

~~~
person_of_color
Can anyone get it or only experts?

~~~
TheCowboy
It's open to everyone.

